# Helpful Police Vehicle



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

New police vehicle to be used to help during bad weather(then why all the gun ports?).

http://4closurefraud.org/2012/08/23...residents-extra-protection-during-hurricanes/

I admit I would like one for a BOV


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Hey Magus, here's what you want!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That is neat!

I saw a dodge truck the other day, very much a BOV, I wished we would have got stopped at a red light, I was gonna ask him if he knew something that I didn't know. . He had a rack on the top, rack on the hood, welded pieces to hold jerry cans in the bumper, camper shell that had a full door in the back, camo with airbrushed skulls. Cute. But too much attention for me. He looked ready.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Most of those vehicles come with gun ports as a factory standard feature. It's easier to add them during manufacturing than it is to create them later. I wonder what kind of mileage it gets.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

They have to say it's for use during a hurricane.
If they told the truth some of the sheeple would be alarmed for a few minutes and then go back to their regularly scheduled program.
I'm surprised they did say it was for the children.
Sort of like the cops that have an APC with a .50 cal Ma Duce mounted on top.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Our base bought several of those a couple of years back. They are Junk, they can not be kept running at all. They spend more time in the shop than on patrol.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sexy! looks like that Brinks truck I wanted plus extra gun ports!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Most of those vehicles come with gun ports as a factory standard feature. It's easier to add them during manufacturing than it is to create them later. I wonder what kind of mileage it gets.


It's more like gallons/mile not miles/gallon.

lol


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

At my place of employment the NJSP have one that they sometimes keep in the garage where we park the snow vehicles. The thing is definitely BADASS!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Man that's nice. I guess we are on a much tighter budget. Here's ours.


----------

